# Mystic Blue and Silver Gray



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Jon -- any pics of these new colors from BMW yet? Or any idea about what they look like?:dunno: 

Personally, I'm disappointed to see Steel Gray go.  Of course, Silver Gray may be a worthwhile replacement . . . or not.

Thanks for all your great work here!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *Jon -- any pics of these new colors from BMW yet? Or any idea about what they look like?:dunno:
> 
> Personally, I'm disappointed to see Steel Gray go.  Of course, Silver Gray may be a worthwhile replacement . . . or not.
> 
> Thanks for all your great work here!  *


Not positive, but I believe the E46 Coupe facelift threads contain some examples of what these colors look like. Do a search and you'll probably find'em.

I'm curious how those new colors will look in person though as well as the new LED taillights.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

> the E46 Coupe facelift threads contain some examples of what these colors look like.


Saw those. I was wondering if there was confirmation. They silver car looked a lot like Titanium silver. Seems odd that BMW would have two silver colors that are very close, and delete the darker gray color. I would have thought silver gray (if that's the color of the hawaii cars) would replace Tisilver instead.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *Saw those. I was wondering if there was confirmation. They silver car looked a lot like Titanium silver. Seems odd that BMW would have two silver colors that are very close, and delete the darker gray color. I would have thought silver gray (if that's the color of the hawaii cars) would replace Tisilver instead. *


No confirmation yet on whether those colors are the actual new ones... I guess we'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *No confirmation yet on whether those colors are the actual new ones... I guess we'll just have to wait and see.... *


This is true.

No "official" confirmation yet...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *This is true.
> 
> No "official" confirmation yet... *


Thought this ws another interesting "unconfirmed" tidbit

http://forums.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=831504&page=1


----------

